# What is the 'exact' definition of Corojo !!??!!



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

I have heard so many answers to this question
i.e.- "it's a type of seed"
"it's a first generation seed" (what-ever that means!)
"it's a type of fermentation process".......

-can anyone tell me what the true definition of corojo is !?!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

SMOKESTACK said:


> I have heard so many answers to this question
> i.e.- "it's a type of seed"
> "it's a first generation seed" (what-ever that means!)
> "it's a type of fermentation process".......
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

This is the only detailed information I could find about it



> Corojo tobacco takes its name from the Santa Ines del Corojo Vega, a plantation near the town of San Luis y Martinez in Pinar del Rio in the heart of Cuba's famed Vuelta Abajo tobacco-growing region. Diego Rodriguez began renting the farm from its owner in Spain in the 1920's, and worked for years to select and develop a superior wrapper tobacco for Cuban cigars.
> 
> Between 1930 and the late 1990's, all cigars from Cuba - regardless of brand or factory - used Rodriguez's Vuelta Abajo grown Corojo tobacco leaves for their wrappers. The spicy quality and peppery smoothness gave the leaf that unique Cuban "punch" that connoisseurs came to associate with authentic Cuban cigars.
> 
> The only problem is that true Corojo tobacco is also delicate and hard to grow. It requires just the right soil, rainfall and weather conditions. It is extremely susceptible to blue mold and black shank disease.


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

kvaughan said:


> This is the only detailed information I could find about it


So it's a certain type of tobacco plant or better yet a certain type of tobacco leaf?


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Supposedly the Eiroa family acquired some of Rodriguez's first-generation seeds and started growing it in Honduras for Camacho Corojo. Since then it seems like everyone is growing it... or just using the name, like Punch Rare Corojo, which doesn't use corojo at all.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

SMOKESTACK said:


> So it's a certain type of tobacco plant or better yet a certain type of tobacco leaf?


It's a strain or variety of the plant, yes. Like Criollo, or Habana 2000...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

A long article about Corojo and Criollo:
http://www.smokemag.com/0304/feature.htm


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

Fumioso said:


> Supposedly the Eiroa family acquired some of Rodriguez's first-generation seeds and started growing it in Honduras for Camacho Corojo. Since then it seems like everyone is growing it... or just using the name, like Punch Rare Corojo, which doesn't use corojo at all.


i have heard much in researching this- that real corojo has something (_mainly_) to do with 1st generation seeds of (what I now know is a strain (*thank you*))- and that Camacho have the only farmers who know how to grow it and actually use a wrap that could be 'technically' considered corojo!


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

mmblz said:


> A long article about Corojo and Criollo:
> http://www.smokemag.com/0304/feature.htm


THANX VERY MUCH!!!!!!


----------

